# Got Rid of Nasty-Ass "Win 7 Internet Security 2012" Virus



## Warrior102 (Nov 27, 2011)

Only took two days but my God - this thing was pesky.

Thank God for Bleepingcomputer.com

Those guys have never let me down. 

I bought my sons two MAC laptops for Christmas - I need to go to a MAC desktop at home - this Microsoft virus crap is for the birds. 

And* no*. I don't surf porn. 



























































































































Much


----------



## PeteEU (Nov 28, 2011)

Warrior102 said:


> Only took two days but my God - this thing was pesky.
> 
> Thank God for Bleepingcomputer.com
> 
> ...



Yea go Mac and stick your head in the ground ... you do realize that Mac has the biggest increase in malware, spyware and virus attacks out there and little protection?

And it is not Windows fault that you pressed "Yes" when you should press no.... Win 7 Internet Security 2012 and similar fake anti-virus can only be installed if you say yes... so you are not protected at all if you switch to Mac.


----------



## Douger (Nov 28, 2011)

Linux mint. Problem over.


----------



## PeteEU (Nov 28, 2011)

Douger said:


> Linux mint. Problem over.



Even that aint safe... just because hackers and malware programmers dont give a shit about Linux because of market share, does not mean that it is safe... 

Only way you can be safe... pull the plug to the internet.


----------



## PeteEU (Nov 28, 2011)

DailyTech - "Devil Robber" Trojan Infects Macs, Leeches Their GPUs for Bitcoin Profit


----------



## Douger (Nov 28, 2011)

PeteEU said:


> Douger said:
> 
> 
> > Linux mint. Problem over.
> ...


Run a live CD.


----------



## Warrior102 (Nov 28, 2011)

PeteEU said:


> Warrior102 said:
> 
> 
> > Only took two days but my God - this thing was pesky.
> ...



Where are you finding this incorrect information? In Microsoft propaganda?


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Nov 28, 2011)

Warrior102 said:


> Where are you finding this incorrect information? In Microsoft propaganda?



What he posted is true. 

Apple Macs now seen as a 'soft target' for spreading viruses | Mail Online


----------



## Zoom (Nov 28, 2011)

Bitdefender works fine for me.  Has been for years.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Nov 28, 2011)

Microsoft Security Essentials will protect a Vista/Windows 7 machine from nearly any attack. It's free and it works.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Nov 28, 2011)

Warrior102 said:


> PeteEU said:
> 
> 
> > Warrior102 said:
> ...



Yes...he is our resident Microsoft fanboy. 
This is his photo....


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Nov 28, 2011)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Microsoft Security Essentials will protect a Vista/Windows 7 machine from nearly any attack. It's free and it works.



BWAHHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAAAAAAA!!!

Man...have we all heard that before...sheesh...


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Nov 28, 2011)

iamwhatiseem said:


> Yes...he is our resident Microsoft fanboy.
> This is his photo....



I never understood Mac fanatics.

It's a computer, not a religion.

A good computer is one that does what the user want's it to do.

I've used CP/M, DOS 3.3-ProDOS, TRSDOS, MS DOS, OS2, VAX/VMS, OS400, Windows 1-3 (which did truly suck), Mac OS 1-6 (which did truly suck), Windows 2000/XP, Mac OSX, Windows Vista/7, BSD, Linux, AIX (Unix), Windows Server (NT 4,2000,3,8,R2).

All of these attempt to achieve the same basic functions.  Most of them succeed. Windows XP has the most ability to communicate with the widest variety of devices of any OS I've encountered - this openness also made it the most susceptible to viruses and malware. Mac System 3 was probably the easiest to use, but couldn't do a damned thing - utterly worthless for accomplishing anything. OSX was the first useful operating system for the Mac. Windows 7 has a far greater range of support for peripheral devices and thousands of times more software than Mac. Mac has more software than K/Ubuntu, but I prefer Ubuntu.. 

None of it matters, assuming that the machine can open files, display basic graphics and run office applications, most people will do fine with it.

In 5 years, Android will be the dominate OS and many desktops will move to cloud based computing, running Android, Chrome and Google Apps.

It's just the way it is.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Nov 28, 2011)

iamwhatiseem said:


> BWAHHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAAAAAAA!!!
> 
> Man...have we all heard that before...sheesh...



{Lifehacker pointed to an interesting piece over at CNet. In a Q and A interview by Elinor Mills, hacker extraordinaire, Marc Maiffret, has said what no one before him dare say--Windows is more secure than Mac OS. While Apple likes to claim a higher security standard than their rival Microsoft, Maiffret, who is now the Chief Security Architect at FireEye, begs to differ.

When asked about the current state of security in Microsoft products, Maiffret responded:

"Now when you look at Microsoft today they do more to secure their software than anyone. They're the model for how to do it. They're not perfect; there's room for improvement. But they are definitely doing more than anybody else in the industry, I would say" }

Hacker says Windows is more secure than Mac; calls Apple fans "ignorant" - Neowin.net

There are nearly three times as many successful virus and malware attack on Leopard / Snow Leopard as on Windows 7 machines.


----------



## PeteEU (Nov 28, 2011)

Warrior102 said:


> PeteEU said:
> 
> 
> > Warrior102 said:
> ...



LOL no experience! 

The nr. 1 thing that spreads viruses/malware today is not the OS, but the person behind the keyboard and mouse. Apple products have gone over the threshold need for makers of malware and viruses to give a damn, and Apple users are totally unprotected and unaware of the dangers because of this idiotic Apple mantra of "Apple is safe" crap.


----------



## Warrior102 (Nov 28, 2011)

PeteEU said:


> Warrior102 said:
> 
> 
> > PeteEU said:
> ...



You didn't source your claim. You're speculating/talking out your ass. 
We have been using a Mac at my business for desktop publishing for close to four years now. Not one issue. 
My son has been using a Macbook Pro at college (two years now), no issues.
I'll go with what works best for me. You go with what's best for you. Enjoy your multiple virus', blue screens, lockings, and all the other woes association with MS Windows.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Nov 28, 2011)

Uncensored2008 said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> > BWAHHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAAAAAAA!!!
> ...



Windows has been more secure than Macs ever since OSX...that is a given. But that isn't saying much at all. Apple has all but ignored security issues for years.
I am an Apple fan when it comes to their products and fantastic innovation...not so much when it comes to their computers. I use to be back in the OS8-OS9 days. OSX is great that it sits on Unix, which means it virtually never crashes, and you will be happy as a lark as long as you only use Apple software - it is when you leave the Apple umbrella that things get ugly.
As for computers - I am Linux. I do sooo much with the system I have at home, and have not even the slightest fear of being compromised.

As for the laughing I wrote above...c'mon guy - this is an old claim (*THIS *version of Windows is super secure)...I have heard that with just about every Windows OS that came out.
It is more secure because there were a lot of changes, it will be a matter of time before script junkies tear into it.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Nov 28, 2011)

iamwhatiseem said:


> Windows has been more secure than Macs ever since OSX...that is a given. But that isn't saying much at all. Apple has all but ignored security issues for years.
> I am an Apple fan when it comes to their products and fantastic innovation...not so much when it comes to their computers. I use to be back in the OS8-OS9 days. OSX is great that it sits on Unix, which means it virtually never crashes, and you will be happy as a lark as long as you only use Apple software - it is when you leave the Apple umbrella that things get ugly.
> As for computers - I am Linux. I do sooo much with the system I have at home, and have not even the slightest fear of being compromised.
> 
> ...



What really sucks is that the REASON that XP was so insecure is a damned good one.

Windows NT revolutionized the concept of open architecture. You could literally replace the Kernel in NT 4.0. In 2000/XP. the system could easily be tweaked to virtually any purpose. The ticket vending machines for the LA Metrolink are all Windows XP - you'd never know it, there isn't a trace of the base OS. But that's the beauty of the thing, it could be recast into any mold needed, from controlling NC Mills to opening gates and doors, running surveillance cameras, you name it. XP could do anything - it was wide open to any modification anyone wanted to make.

Of course the bad guys could tweak it just as easily as those of us wanting to do something useful. XP was cheap and effective means of operating anything, sad that we live in such a shitty world that this became an invitation for assholes to attack.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Nov 28, 2011)

Uncensored2008 said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> > Windows has been more secure than Macs ever since OSX...that is a given. But that isn't saying much at all. Apple has all but ignored security issues for years.
> ...



 I know you like Windows...but you do know that on Linux you can change the Kernel any time you want? Linux can and IS tweaked to death. 
You can get a Linux distro where the installer in almost 8GB...and another that is just over 1 MB...that works!
The beauty of Linux is that you can tweak it down till you have just what you need (and why it is so secure).
One of the best firewalls out there that I ever dealt with is called "floppy firewall". There are large banks running this tiny system. 
The ENTIRE OS fits on a floppy drive. 
1) You install the OS into RAM from the floppy.
2) Set the system up which is saved to the floppy.
3) remove the floppy
4) you can't hack a system that is read-only..and only recognizes about 30-40 commands - only the ones that are required when you set it up. Commands that hackers need - are not in the tiny kernel...if the power goes out etc. - simply re-insert the floppy and you are running in about 2-3 minutes.

They are VERY secure because they are so simple...and FREE.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Nov 28, 2011)

iamwhatiseem said:


> I know you like Windows...but you do know that on
> Linux you can change the Kernel any time you want?



Actually, I almost pointed that out.

Linux is pretty open and I am sure that it will be the replacement for XP in industrial applications.

I think it's a lot more difficult to deal with, but it can and will do the job.



> Linux can and IS tweaked to death.
> You can get a Linux distro where the installer in almost 8GB...and another that is just over 1 MB...that works!
> The beauty of Linux is that you can tweak it down till you have just what you need (and why it is so secure).
> One of the best firewalls out there that I ever dealt with is called "floppy firewall". There are large banks running this tiny system.
> ...



Yep, I love Linux.


----------



## PeteEU (Nov 29, 2011)

Warrior102 said:


> PeteEU said:
> 
> 
> > Warrior102 said:
> ...



I have been using Windows 7 for the same amount of time and no issues.... Before that I used Windows XP and also have very few problems during the 7 years of its life. 

And no I am not speculating or talking out of my ass.. Most Windows users never experience a virus or malware, because they are told from the start to protect themselves. And when they do experience something it is 99% of the time their own damn fault for clicking and saying yes to things they should not be clicking and saying yes too.

Now Mac users have grown up with the false illusion they were immune to viruses and malware and hence are not aware about the many methods that the hackers uses to trick you. On top of that most dont have software to protect them. Now that there are more and more users of Mac, the hackers are finally paying attention to the brand and are targeting as we have seen over and over the last few years. 

Feel free to stick your head in the ground but the threat is very real regardless what OS you use.. nothing is secure and the biggest threat to your pc is yourself.


----------



## PeteEU (Nov 29, 2011)

Uncensored2008 said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> > I know you like Windows...but you do know that on
> ...



It has not replaced it during the last decade, what makes you think it will do it now? 



> I think it's a lot more difficult to deal with, but it can and will do the job.



LOL yes it is much more difficult to deal with.. plus hella expensive for companies to migrate too.... no not the "free price" of the software, but the retraining of people.. takes time and productivity.... which means money.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Nov 29, 2011)

PeteEU said:


> It has not replaced it during the last decade, what makes you think it will do it now?



XP is EOL.

Besides, I'm already seeing Linux creep in on newer equipment.



> LOL yes it is much more difficult to deal with.. plus hella expensive for companies to migrate too.... no not the "free price" of the software, but the retraining of people.. takes time and productivity.... which means money.



I'm talking about embedded controllers. Behind the keyboard of most copiers, fax machines, CNC mills, lathes, presses and other intelligent industrial machines lurks Windows XP.

BUT Microsoft no longer sells XP, so new equipment cannot legally embed it. The place to turn is Linux. The last Mori Seiki mill we brought in has Linux as the base OS. 

As for Linux on the desk top, there is a place for that as well. Linux is much lighter than Windows. I can put a cheap Pentium 4 machine on a desk, running Ubuntu with a Citrix client and host SAP on a Xen 5 desktop and the user runs with no flaws. You can host VM's on an ESX server and RDP from a Linux client as well. Granted, RDP sucks compared to Xen, but the concept is the same, a very light client hosting a remote session, ultra cheap, ultra secure. 

I'm using a lot of Linux, the end user doesn't know the difference. The apps are running on Windows, Microsoft Office and SAP look the same to the user, so they never know the difference.

Don't get me wrong, I love Windows 7, it is by far the most powerful and comprehensive desktop OS that has been made. But you've got to feed it, loads of RAM and CPU cycles are needed. Many times I just need someone to be able to move goods to inventory or work on a spreadsheet, for that Linux and Xen are a low cost and effective solution.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Nov 29, 2011)

Uncensored2008 said:


> PeteEU said:
> 
> 
> > It has not replaced it during the last decade, what makes you think it will do it now?
> ...



Careful - you are going to upset Winboy


----------



## Sallow (Nov 29, 2011)

Warrior102 said:


> Only took two days but my God - this thing was pesky.
> 
> Thank God for Bleepingcomputer.com
> 
> ...



I got them several times on my PC. It was defeating 2 anti-virus programs. Fixing the registry by hand was a bitch. I upgraded to Window 7 and got McAfee total protection. So far so good. It even alerts you when an unknown ip is trying to install something.


----------



## Sallow (Nov 29, 2011)

Uncensored2008 said:


> PeteEU said:
> 
> 
> > It has not replaced it during the last decade, what makes you think it will do it now?
> ...



Coming off of HPUX and getting use to the sportier LINUX was a bit of a slog..but now I really do like it.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Nov 29, 2011)

Sallow said:


> Coming off of HPUX and getting use to the sportier LINUX was a bit of a slog..but now I really do like it.



We had tru64 servers, which were ahead of their time...but needed polishing.
After HP purchased Compaq and incorporated tru64 into HPUX...HPUX is now one of the best unix's iMHO.

Linux just gives you more flexibility and _enormous_ resources available all over the net.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Nov 29, 2011)

Sallow said:


> Coming off of HPUX and getting use to the sportier LINUX was a bit of a slog..but now I really do like it.



Which distro are you using?

I really lean toward Kubuntu - which is Ubuntu with the KDE interface. I like KDE better than Gnome, just a personal thing.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Nov 29, 2011)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > Coming off of HPUX and getting use to the sportier LINUX was a bit of a slog..but now I really do like it.
> ...



If he is using it for a server - I would guess Redhat or SuSe?


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Nov 29, 2011)

iamwhatiseem said:


> If he is using it for a server - I would guess Redhat or SuSe?



I've got Redhat for my web server. A really old install, 2002 or so.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Nov 29, 2011)

Uncensored2008 said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> > If he is using it for a server - I would guess Redhat or SuSe?
> ...



RH 7?
Redhat 7 was the bomb...really started to support a lot of hardware for the time.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Nov 29, 2011)

iamwhatiseem said:


> RH 7?
> Redhat 7 was the bomb...really started to support a lot of hardware for the time.



Redhat Enterprise Linux 6.2 Using Apache and MySQL.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Nov 29, 2011)

Uncensored2008 said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> > RH 7?
> ...



I believe 6.2 was the first one that could run on a Dell PC.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Nov 29, 2011)

iamwhatiseem said:


> I believe 6.2 was the first one that could run on a Dell PC.



Sounds about right. 

It's on an HP Netserver that has been on 24/7 for over a decade. I hot swapped a power supply once, but other than that it just keeps chugging along. The thing is built like a tank.


----------



## Dude111 (Nov 30, 2011)

Warrior102 said:
			
		

> Thank God for Bleepingcomputer.com
> 
> Those guys have never let me down.


Yes BC is an excellent site indeed 

I am glad you got things taken care of....... (Im sorry it took 2 days)


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Dec 1, 2011)

Dude111 said:


> Yes BC is an excellent site indeed
> 
> I am glad you got things taken care of....... (Im sorry it took 2 days)



You're assuming that his story is true, and not just Mac fan boi bullshit.

I run a small IT group, about 250 desktop/laptop computers. About half of these are now on Windows 7. Number of viruses encountered under Windows 7 is zero, number of malware attacks is zero.  My users do bad things, when they can. I filter what I can, obviously .xxx domains, plus I subscribe to blacklists to block known porn and Warez sites. Still, third shift people are creative in finding ways to go where they shouldn't. Even with that, in two years I have yet to see a Vista or Windows 7 machine infected with anything. I have a great firewall, a Palo Alto 500, that helps to contain zombies, but it can't stop viruses. For client protection, I just use MS Security Essentials. Not one infection. The other half of the machines are XP, they get infected weekly. One of my staff spends about half of his time clearing malware from XP machines. I have a way around that now, though. Put Ubuntu on the client and use published apps through Citrix Xenapp.

So sorry if I'm skeptical when a Mac fanatic claims to have been infected on a Windows 7 machine. Personally I question if he would know how to find the start pearl.


----------



## Aber (Dec 20, 2011)

A manual removal guide found on Google. My brother used Tee Support guide to get rid of it before.


----------



## skipper (Dec 20, 2011)

iamwhatiseem said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > iamwhatiseem said:
> ...



And I might add, it's also an 'Open Source' OS. A must for any specialized server application in business or manufacturing. Good luck getting the source code for XP.


----------

